# Best Passenger Fishing Strategy in Real Time?



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Monday, January 25, 2016

A question for experienced Lyft drivers...

I noticed last week that the "Rider View" of the Lyft application shows where other drivers are. Sure wish the "Driver View" had this feature!

When fishing, sometimes it's better take your boat to where all the other fisherman are...and sometimes you have better luck getting away from everyone else.

In your experiences, do you get faster PINGS if you go where other drivers are somewhat congregated? Or, do you get faster PINGS if you get away from other Lyft drivers? Thank-you in advance for your advice!

-Allen in Chicagoland


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

I find that chloroform works the best.

Edit: sorry, wrong thread, can't help you on this OP


----------



## BurgandyUberVan (Jan 6, 2016)

It better to know what's going on in your city. Because then you will know where the drivers will be. Know when and where concerts are in your city, know when the professionals teams are playing. Know what clubs are going off on different nights. Not every bar, lounge, and club do well every night. Sundays are great days to hang around the hotels and get airport runs. If you live in a big city with a convention center, know when big conventions are in your city. Knowledge is $$$!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

1.30.2016

Thanks for your response BurgandyUberVan. I'm going to try your suggested strategy, because SOMETHING has changed with LYFT's service the past 3 days. Over 11 hours "on the clock" and not a single PING. Do you know if there's a way to send ourselves a "Test" Ping? I'm getting paranoid that either something is broken on my phone, or Lyft has banned me, or they have me as a very low priority driver, due to being part-time.

Edit to Add: Just after posting this message, I finally got a PING. Am glad to know that my phone is working all-right and that Lyft hasn't canned me for some reason. But that 11 hour dry-spell seemed like forever! Hopefully those are rare. (I'm still kinda new)


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> 1.30.2016
> 
> Thanks for your response BurgandyUberVan. I'm going to try your suggested strategy, because SOMETHING has changed with LYFT's service the past 3 days. Over 11 hours "on the clock" and not a single PING. Do you know if there's a way to send ourselves a "Test" Ping? I'm getting paranoid that either something is broken on my phone, or Lyft has banned me, or they have me as a very low priority driver, due to being part-time.
> 
> Edit to Add: Just after posting this message, I finally got a PING. Am glad to know that my phone is working all-right and that Lyft hasn't canned me for some reason. But that 11 hour dry-spell seemed like forever! Hopefully those are rare. (I'm still kinda new)


If Chicago is anything like Dallas/Fort Worth - there are just far too many Lyft drivers online recently. I've used Lyft as a passenger 3 times in the last month or so - every driver I had had begun driving within 2-3 days of giving me each ride (two of them were on their first day).

When comparing Lyft vs. Uber in passenger apps, the car density for Lyft always seems much greater in any given area.

Too many cars = the already lower pool of passengers is now spread even more thin among drivers. You're lucky to get 1 trip every 90-120 minutes.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, it has been a problem in Philadelphia at times...I'm good at it though. This week post snow-storm has been incredibly profitable for me though.

All I can say is keep the passenger app open on another device at all times and know your market. Go where the other cars aren't, assuming you're in a dense enough area. If your car is fuel efficient you may as well re-position, I do this frequently, especially to get to areas where I know I will be picking up longer rides downtown. 

Also be aware that it's still finding the nearest car by distance as the crow flies, not whether you're on the same street. So say in a nightlife area there's no parking on the street with bars, try to sit on a parallel street one block up from the bars to beat the other cars to requests. I know a lot of places to do this in Philadelphia, and no, I'm not telling you where


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

*Thanks everyone for your feedback and advice for getting the most Lyft rides in the shortest amount of time.* Something I'm starting to learn is to hang out in neighborhoods that are not too wealthy and are not close to shopping areas. Doing this gets me a higher ratio of passengers who need to go to the Airport (9 miles / $19 ave commission + tips are common), or to Downtown Chicago (28 miles/$40 ave commission). People in the higher net-worth neighborhoods use Limousines for these trips. Hanging around malls and or adjacent neighborhoods generates too many short-haul runs.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Your getting to know your territory 

Wish you the best out there!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

cin90 said:


> Your getting to know your territory
> 
> Wish you the best out there!


Thanks CIN90! My next project will be to ask Lyft to enable us to set a destination and pick up a rider along that route, if one pops up.

I often drop passengers off in downtown Chicago, which is 35 miles from my home territory. After dropping them off, I immediately close my LYFT app, to prevent receiving any PINGS. The last thing I'd want is to pick up a person downtown who wants to go 35 miles SE, when I want to go 35 miles NW. If I have time left in my schedule, I turn the Lyft App back on once getting close to home, but $0 is made during the 35 mile return trip.

I would like to ferry a passenger along with me back out the NW suburbs from Chicago..and I'm sure Lyft would like for me to be available to do so. Lyft has the technology. We just have to work out a system where drivers can do this, using our Lyft Driver App.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

We have that feature in these parts. It's called 'Destination Filter' and it does as you described. 

Sounds like you would benefit from it. I haven't had much luck with it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

cin90 said:


> We have that feature in these parts. It's called 'Destination Filter' and it does as you described.
> 
> Sounds like you would benefit from it. I haven't had much luck with it.


WOW! NO SH$T? I will start learning what I can about the "Destination Filter" right now. If it allows us to only pickup passengers along a pre-defined route, that would be a prayer answered! Thanks again for being so knowledgeable CIN90. You and other members of this awesome forum make me realize how inadequate Lyfts' official driver training is.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

cin90 said:


> We have that feature in these parts. It's called 'Destination Filter' and it does as you described.
> 
> Sounds like you would benefit from it. I haven't had much luck with it.


That feature doesn't work well at all. LFYT shows your route to your destination, like gps showing you the shortest route, and only would match you with PAX that are X distance along your route, who are to be dropped off along your route. Make this match quite a small pool if not any.

A good design would be to have break down an area into multiple territories (perhaps by the cities), and allow Drivers to select multiple cities as the Destination instead of the route.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

cin90 said:


> We have that feature in these parts. It's called 'Destination Filter' and it does as you described.
> 
> Sounds like you would benefit from it. I haven't had much luck with it.


CIN90, just following-up to thank-you for letting me know about the Destination Filter. After learning how to use it, I set it for my return to home route, after dropping off a lady in downtown Chicago. My home is 34 miles to the Northwest. Unfortunately, I didn't get any PINGS before leaving downtown, but about 7 miles shy of home, I got Pinged to pick up a passenger. He was 1 mile north of my route and heading to Woodfield, which is 3 miles from my home. It wasn't a big fare, but I was thankful (and relieved!) that he was headed in my general direction.

This Destination Filter is just what the doctor ordered if you're near the end of the day, many miles from home, but are willing to pick up someone along your route, who is heading in your general direction. (I don't know how wide that passenger pickup/destination tunnel along your pre-defined route is though.)


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

That's awesome! It's certainly better than dead-miling it back home.

So glad this worked for you! AllenChicago


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

jdjd said:


> That feature doesn't work well at all. LFYT shows your route to your destination, like gps showing you the shortest route, and only would match you with PAX that are X distance along your route, who are to be dropped off along your route. Make this match quite a small pool if not any.
> 
> A good design would be to have break down an area into multiple territories (perhaps by the cities), and allow Drivers to select multiple cities as the Destination instead of the route.


What I don't like is it automatically routes you a certain way vs. your preferred way. E.g., I prefer to take the street home vs. the freeway. It automatically puts the freeway route which is longer mileage and a general crappy way to get home. If I tap the screen while I'm driving the street route, it will eventually change, but agreed - that feature can use some work.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

cin90 said:


> That's awesome! It's certainly better than dead-miling it back home.
> 
> So glad this worked for you! AllenChicago


What's interesting and a credit to this forum, is that I asked Lyft Support about this the same time I posted my question in this thread. Their answer was the same as yours, but guess who came through FIRST? A fellow LYFT driver! Thanks again Cin90. (Forgive me if you're a lady)

The NEXT thing I'd like to see is for us to be able let the Lyft system know that we only want pickups and drop-offs within an XX mile radius. I turn off my Lyft app 1.5 hours before I have to pick up my son at 3:30pm, because I just don't know how far a passenger needs to go. If I could limit the radius, I could stay in Driver Mode all the way up to 3:00pm, instead of 2:30pm, like I do now.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, I very much am a lady, AllenChicago :^)

That's what we're here for. . to help each other out. Thanks 

The feature you described would be such a benefit. One never knows what will come next


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

cin90 said:


> Yes, I very much am a lady, AllenChicago :^)
> 
> That's what we're here for. . to help each other out. Thanks
> 
> The feature you described would be such a benefit. One never knows what will come next


That would be a great feature, call it something like "Local Mode", and it would limit requests sent to you to be within either a predefined local radius (say, ~10 miles), or even better, a user provided range.

This could even be paired with the destination feature, where if it does drag you 10 miles away, the network knows that it should only provide rides that will bring you back toward the center of your "Local" defined area.

You'd think they would want more drivers willing to do short/cheap rides.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

andaas said:


> That would be a great feature, call it something like "Local Mode", and it would limit requests sent to you to be within either a predefined local radius (say, ~10 miles), or even better, a user provided range.
> 
> This could even be paired with the destination feature, where if it does drag you 10 miles away, the network knows that it should only provide rides that will bring you back toward the center of your "Local" defined area.
> 
> You'd think they would want more drivers willing to do short/cheap rides.


Too bad Sidecar went under, they had these features. You set your pickup and drop off radius and wait.... You could also set you minimum fares.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> That would be a great feature, call it something like "Local Mode", and it would limit requests sent to you to be within either a predefined local radius (say, ~10 miles), or even better, a user provided range.
> 
> This could even be paired with the destination feature, where if it does drag you 10 miles away, the network knows that it should only provide rides that will bring you back toward the center of your "Local" defined area.
> 
> You'd think they would want more drivers willing to do short/cheap rides.


I asked LYFT support about the ability to limit our arrivals & destinations within a xx mile radius. And if not, to please forward the suggestion to Operations management for consideration. This is the response I received:

*"*Hello Allen,

Thanks for reaching out and voicing your suggestion!

We're glad to inform you that Lyft actually has a feature that's similar, called 'Destination Filter'. The destination filter basically allows you to enter the destination you are heading towards to filter Lyft Line requests that are going in the same direction. The route itself is mandatory, and needs to be followed so that any Lyft Line requests plotted along the route can be matched to you.

If you're in a region that has Lyft Line, you can tap the arrow in the top right corner and select 'Add destination filter.' When it's active, you'll only receive requests for Lyft Line rides along your route, in the same direction! You can use this option 3 times per driving session, per day.

You can find more information on Lyft's new feature on https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213586028-How-to-Use-the-Destination-Filter.

We are always working with drivers to continually improve the service that Lyft provides, so hearing this kind of feedback is extremely helpful. Please let me know if there's anything else that Lyft can do for you, we are more than happy to help!

Best,

Michael
Lyft Support Representative*"*

*--*This is the exact word-for-word response I received last week when I asked if there was a way we could limit our passenger pickups and drop-offs to a pre-determined route. I appreciated Lyft support letting me know of "Destination Filter". But it's the wrong answer to the question about limiting our pick-ups/drop-offs to a certain mile radius. Oh well... I'll try to get this suggestion to the appropriate Lyft management another way.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

AllenChicago - you will discover auto-reply.....not very helpful!


----------



## KiaScott (Dec 10, 2015)

Andrew Thun said:


> Too bad Sidecar went under, they had these features. You set your pickup and drop off radius and wait.... You could also set you minimum fares.


Worked out really well for Sidecar ... [/sarcasm]


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Today I tried a different strategy for my daily 3 hour Lyft commitment. I hung out around the commuter station in town, and a little shopping area, instead of residential neighborhoods. All I have to say is "NEVER AGAIN". Did 5 rides and earned a measly $28 in commissions. 

Staying in residential neighborhoods yesterday got me 2 rides, that totaled $48 in commissions, plus a $4.00 tip. One was 18 miles and the other was 12 miles. 

Made less money today and am feeling quite a bit more "washed out" physically/mentally than yesterday evening. Five short-haul rides for $28 isn't worth it (for me).

Maybe I can volunteer to do the 80 to 100 mile rides, if Lyft starts acting on some of the suggestions being sent in.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

March 31, 2016 (Just an unscientific observation)

Over the past few days, I've been doing some experiments to see if going off-line (leaving driver mode) can put you in the back of the line for getting PINGS. On the days when I briefly leave driver mode to see where other drivers are, so I can go where they aren't, I have to wait an hour or more after re-entering Driver Mode before getting a ride-request. After I get one and pick-up/deliver that passenger, the next PING is usually pretty quick. 

Usually, if I stay in Driver Mode and don't turn it off for 5 hours, I'll get at least 4 rides. But when I toggle in and out to see where other drivers are, the 5 hours yesterday netted me just 2 rides and today, just 1 ride. So it appears that the ride assignment algorithm not only uses distance of driver from ride requestor, but how long the driver has been in uninterrupted Driver Mode, as well. 

I just sent an request to Lyft support for clarification of how rides are assigned. Hopefully the answer will be coherent and accurate. Will post it here once received. 
-ac


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> March 31, 2016 (Just an unscientific observation
> I just sent an request to Lyft support for clarification of how rides are assigned. Hopefully the answer will be coherent and accurate. Will post it here once received.
> -ac


"It is part of our proprietary platform"


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> March 31, 2016 (Just an unscientific observation)
> 
> Over the past few days, I've been doing some experiments to see if going off-line (leaving driver mode) can put you in the back of the line for getting PINGS. On the days when I briefly leave driver mode to see where other drivers are, so I can go where they aren't, I have to wait an hour or more after re-entering Driver Mode before getting a ride-request. After I get one and pick-up/deliver that passenger, the next PING is usually pretty quick.
> 
> ...


Maybe you mentioned it earlier in the thread and missed it, but what is the change in distance/ping between the 1st and 2nd method?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> Maybe you mentioned it earlier in the thread and missed it, but what is the change in distance/ping between the 1st and 2nd method?


McGillicutty, I didn't perform analytics on the exact metrics to compare Meth#1 vs Meth#2, but today, I stayed in "Driver Mode", even when taking a bathroom and a filling station break. This amounted to 4.5 hours. Got 5 rides during that time. This was MUCH better than the past two days (2 rides Wed / 1 ride Thurs) when doing the same hours, same geo location, but tapping out of Driver Mode to see other Driver's locations and to make one head call.

I asked Lyft support to explain what factors go into pairing riders and drivers. Here is their response:  ( Caution: Don't have food or drink in your mouth when reading this or you'll spit it out when you laugh.)

*"*Hi Allen,

Thanks for asking about this! I'd love to clarify what you've seen in the app.

When you log in to driver mode, you may see boxes in different shades of pink. Dark pink means that there are more passenger ride requests in that area. Lighter pink, or no pink at all, means that there isn't as much demand for drivers there. The pink boxes - known as heat maps - update every minute, so if too many drivers are headed toward one area, the tiles will change to reflect that.

The shades of pink correspond to the different Prime Time tiers. That said, due to how quickly Prime Time can change and that the heat map updates every 60 seconds or so, accepting a request from a pink area is not a guarantee that it will be Prime Time. The best way to know if a ride was Prime Time is by checking the passenger rating screen after the ride is over.

If heat maps aren't showing up on your map, make sure to download the latest version of the Lyft app.

You may also check on this link https://www.lyft.com/cities/chicago to see the accessible roads in Chicago. 

All the best,

Airah
Lyft Support Representative*"*


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Are they using a random response generator or something?


----------

